# Snow camo for predator hunting...



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

I have been trying to put together a descent camo for this coming winter season...found these and thought I'd post it in case someone else is looking for cheap winter camo...

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/2-used-german-military-snow-ponchos-white-camo.aspx?a=743154

They also have plain white camo suits for like $20 bux which is fairly cheap.


----------

